# IOS 7 et Mail



## vazen (18 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, après mise à jour de mon 4S je me retrouve avec 1082 mails non lus dans Mail :-( Comment rectifier ça ? Merci.


----------



## abijoua (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai la même "galère" et j'aimerais bien trouver une solution.

Avant on pouvait décider du nombre de mail à afficher : les 50, 100, 200 500 etc. derniers mails. là je ne trouve plus cette fonction ce qui explique peut être que mails affiche la totalité des mails présents dans notre messagerie.


----------



## vazen (19 Septembre 2013)

Personne ?


----------



## BS0D (19 Septembre 2013)

vazen a dit:


> Bonjour, après mise à jour de mon 4S je me retrouve avec 1082 mails non lus dans Mail :-( Comment rectifier ça ? Merci.


Ça vient peut etre du protocole que tu utilises, POP3?
Marque tous tes mails comme lus depuis un navigateur peut etre?


----------



## vazen (19 Septembre 2013)

Je ne comprends pas l'onglet avancé dans les réglages du compte de messagerie "sur mon iphone" et "sur le serveur", que cocher dans "Archives"?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h52 ----------

Trouvé ! La réponse est ici :
[Astuce] Marquer comme ''lu'' tous vos mails sur iPhone...


----------



## abijoua (19 Septembre 2013)

Ok avec cette manipulation le pb c'est qu'il faut télécharger tous les mails et j'en ai 3700!


----------



## vazen (19 Septembre 2013)

Non, tu n'as juste qu'à suivre la procédure à partir d'un seul mail non lu, tous les autres seront marqués lus, sans avoir à les télécharger.


----------



## BOO! (19 Septembre 2013)

Moi mon problème avec mail, c'est que les nouveaux messages n'apparaissent plus sur l'écran verrouillé comme avant, je dois les relever manuellement dans l'appli.
Est-ce que ça passe maintenant dans le centre de notif ? Car j'y ai effectivement inclus mail et il n'y figure pas non plus...


----------



## vazen (19 Septembre 2013)

Là je ne pourrais pas te répondre...


----------



## Miami (19 Septembre 2013)

> Non, tu n'as juste qu'à suivre la procédure à partir d'un seul mail non lu, tous les autres seront marqués lus, sans avoir à les télécharger


Bonjour à vous, puis je savoir quel est l'intérêt de les marquer comme LU? Les mails sont toujours là. A moins que vous aillez une bidouille pour tous les effacés apres?


----------



## vazen (19 Septembre 2013)

Si ça ne gêne pas d'avoir une pastille avec le nombre des mails "non lus" sur l'icône ça n'a aucun intérêt. Sinon ça en a un.


----------



## wolofens (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de découvrir un truc dans mail qui m'étonne. Lorsque je rédige un mail il ne s'adapte plus a l'écran. En fait tout le texte est sur une même ligne à l'envoi et à la réception. Cela vient de moi ou chez vous aussi ?


----------



## Miami (19 Septembre 2013)

vazen a dit:


> Si ça ne gêne pas d'avoir une pastille avec le nombre des mails "non lus" sur l'icône ça n'a aucun intérêt. Sinon ça en a un.



Ah ok


----------



## sebxu (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
de mon côté j'ai fait comme un bedin la MàJ le soir même sans prendre de précautions ....

Du coup sur mon iPad 4 je me rends compte de pas mal de bugs.

Concernant les mails, depuis l'application les réponses aux mails et tous les envois apparaissent avec 8 minutes de retard chez le destinataire !???

Exemple : on vous écrit, vous répondez et la réponse que vous envoyez à l'heure pile arrivera 8 minutes plus tard chez le destinataire. Test réalisé entre mes boîtes mails en indiquant l'heure d'envoi dans le mail...

ça n'était bien sûr pas le cas auparavant ...

Auriez-vous des idées pour corriger cela ?

A priori pas moyen de downgrader n'est-ce pas ?

Merci par avance pour vos retours.

MàJ : 
1. Ce qui est vrai sur mon iPad ne l'est pas sur mon iPhone 4
2. j'ai tenté un réinstall et les temps indiqués sont ceux après réinstall de iOS 7. J'ai au passage récupéré le son sur ma musique  mais toujours un souci de mails...


----------



## Humanimal (22 Septembre 2013)

Concernant les emails non lus "fantômes", il faut les marquer lu(s) dans votre logiciel/client de messagerie (Gmail & co). En effet l&#8217;ios7 ne propose plus le téléchargement limité des emails (50, 100, &#8230. Si votre logiciel de messagerie/client laisse apparaître qu&#8217;une quantité limitée de messages (maximum 1000 par ex.), je vous conseille de les ranger dans un nouveau dossier afin de pouvoir aller chercher les messages non lus et les marquer comme lu(s). L'option « supprimer » est bien sûr valable pour ceux qui ne souhaitent pas garder leurs messages, les clients de messagerie n'en seront que contents finalement de ce ménage après tant d&#8217;années. Vous n'aurez donc plus d'emails fantômes sur l'ios7.


----------

